# رسالة ماجستير بادارة المشاريع



## صهيب علي (3 أكتوبر 2009)

انا طالب ماجستير في ادارة المشاريع
الحقيقة انا فكرت اكتب رسالتي وبحثي
لكن حبيت اعمل استطلاع 
لارى المشكلة الاكثربين المهندسين العرب
تكون اوسع من العراق فقط
وتكون عليها بحث اكثر شمولية واستفادة 
فياريت كل شخص يحب يعطي فكرة عن موضوع معين او عن مشكلة


وخصوصا الاقدم مننا الذين نعتبرهم نحن قادتنا

وياريت من يمتلك اسماء لرسالات سابقة يذكرها 
جزاكم الله خيرا



اخوكم المهندس :صهيب علي 
من العراق


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (3 أكتوبر 2009)

عليك بالرابط التالي وما بداخله من روابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156173/


----------



## صهيب علي (3 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخوية 
جزاك الله خيرا
ان شاء الله مفيد


----------



## kreamkramel (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للافادة


----------



## omaromar (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ الفاضل م/صهيب

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أنا اسمى عمر محمد - مصرى و مقيم فى الرياض.
و ايضا اعمل على التجهيز لاعداد رسالة ماجستير فى ادارة المشروعات
فمن الممكن التواصل و التنسيق سويا فى ذلك
ربما يفيد بعضنا الاخر او نتعاون فى عمل مشترك

ايميلى على الهوت ميل او الياهو هو
eng_omaromar

ربنا يوفقك و ينفع بيك

عمر


----------



## صهيب علي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لمرور الجميع
اتمنى التواصل اكثر
ووضع ما يفيدنا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سمنياب (12 أكتوبر 2009)

قد يكون سؤال فضولي .. في اي جامعة تدرس؟

تحياتي لك


----------



## صهيب علي (20 أكتوبر 2009)

جامعة سانت كلمنتس البرطانية


----------



## faiqmohmed (21 أكتوبر 2009)

مرحبا اخي صهيب
ان احببت ان اقدم لك مجموعه من المقترحات فيضل مجيئك لجامعة النهرين / القسم المدني وساوافيك بعنواتن اعتقد انها تناسبك
ولكن عموما هناك عدة محاور يمكنك الخهوض بها
منها
ادارة الموارد البشريه في المشاريع المتعدةة
ادارة القيمة المكتسبه
الانظمة المتكاملة بادارة المشاريع
الشبكات العصبيه الاصطناعيه واستخدامها في المشاريع
الخوارزميات الجينيه في تحديد عوامل نجاح المشروع
وغيرها
تحياتي


----------



## virtualknight (23 أكتوبر 2009)

بالتوفيق. لك اخي الكريم وان كانت جامعة سانت كليمتنس للأسف غير معترف بها لا في العراق ولا في اي دولة عربية.... اخوك ليث السامر .... مهندس مشاريع في العراق


----------



## hamed1983 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## farihanaa (5 نوفمبر 2009)

وفقكم الله و جزاكم الله خيرا على المشاركة


----------



## حسام قسام (6 نوفمبر 2009)

انا مهتم بادارة المشاريع وقد نكون معا فريق عمل مفيد ويفيد كل منا الاخر انا مهندس معماري ومقيم في السعودية ايميلي على الياهو هو :
[email protected]


----------



## صهيب علي (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكل من رفدني بالردود الجميلة والمعلومات المفيدة


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (22 نوفمبر 2013)

فكر في fasttrack projects management


----------



## gamalredwing (24 نوفمبر 2013)

thank


----------



## gamalredwing (24 نوفمبر 2013)

thanks


----------

